# Baby jumps



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok, into my second year of snowboarding and I'm definitely ready to start trying things that are a little more intense than high-speed laps. I think it's time to start learning to jump. But how? I met some guys last week who encouraged me to come to the park, but as soon as I saw the shit they were doing I was totally psyched out. I'm not sure if the park is the best place for me to start, but what are my alternatives? What's the best way to learn to jump?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

find a good roller


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm learning on rollers and the hill I go to has a small beginner's park with a good jump. Also, a lot of trails will have small jumps on the sides of the trail that people dig out. These kinds of things are fun to learn on, especially since most of them are step ups, and you usually won't get too much air.

Trail jumps usually go off the side of the trail a little bit and jump back up onto the trail


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Kind of in the small boat and I see that your in vancouver also. If you get up to grouse, try the cut. there are some tiny jumps on the sides that I have been practicing on.

If your boarding somewhere else, just look for small jumps on the side of runs.

**anyone have tips on ollieing?**


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

MSchumacher said:


> Kind of in the small boat and I see that your in vancouver also. If you get up to grouse, try the cut. there are some tiny jumps on the sides that I have been practicing on.
> 
> If your boarding somewhere else, just look for small jumps on the side of runs.
> 
> **anyone have tips on ollieing?**


tips for ollieing...start small don't try to get that big olli out of it from the first time.
lean forward, than lean back aggresivly, you pull you nose a little up (kinda extreme short tail manual)
and you stretch yor rear leg aggresivly. suck ya knees up

its one fluend movement, remember be aggresive on your board...he deserves it.
once in the air , stay cool keep your balance , land ,absorb with your knees and ride away with style.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

okay .. for the newb.. when tryin those small jumps that you can find on some of the trails.. its essentially ollieing as you get to the top right?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;122991 said:


> Ok, into my second year of snowboarding and I'm definitely ready to start trying things that are a little more intense than high-speed laps. I think it's time to start learning to jump. But how? I met some guys last week who encouraged me to come to the park, but as soon as I saw the shit they were doing I was totally psyched out. I'm not sure if the park is the best place for me to start, but what are my alternatives? What's the best way to learn to jump?


Go off the jumps with minimal speed and keep the board straight to get the hang of just going off them (Think bunny hops). Work up to getting comfortable with the speed and then try grabbing the board to get some timing down. Work up to 180's shortly after you're comfortable with going off jumps. The duration between each exercise could be a day, days, or weeks, depending how much time you devote to it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

When you're comfortable with the bumps and rollers and ready to try a kicker, find the smallest one you can. Keep in mind that they're not as scary as they look, and that falling when you land (usually) doesn't hurt as much as you'd think it would.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and support -- fingers crossed that I'll have some success stories for you on Monday!


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Not sure if you get a chance to do this around Vancouver, but on the smaller east coast resorts if you go on a weekday night (if your area does night skiing) the park only has a handful of people around an hour or two before closing. Gives you a good chance to practice without a lot of eyes on you, especially since a lot of the kids have to get out of there earlier.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

So sore, so tired and so totally stoked about my fantastic day of riding at Whistler. Today was definitely a day of progression. I learned how to carve switch, got a bunch of 'helicopter' moves in, and I successfully landed my first jump -- several times!! I also bailed a whole lotta times and my shoulder feels pretty crunched, and my knee has got a bulbous bruise like a ping-pong ball. Big thanks Snowolf and all the rest of you for the great advice -- I approached my jumps with with good but checked speed, popped off cleanly, and made sure to keep myself centered over the board for a steady landing. The day was also spent breaking in my brand-new Gnu B-Nice, and jeeeeezus it's fun to ride. 

Now for some pho, some beer and some ibuprofen. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

You should dump all three in a bowl and eat them like that.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

i was just starting jumps a few weeks ago, and i just started by doing ollies off little bumps on the slopes, andthen i went onto the roller/little jumps, and so on.. but once you get the ollies off the little bumps down, you should be able to ollie off other things, and it gets really fun!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

mag⋅net⋅ism;122991 said:


> Ok, into my second year of snowboarding and I'm definitely ready to start trying things that are a little more intense than high-speed laps. I think it's time to start learning to jump. But how? I met some guys last week who encouraged me to come to the park, but as soon as I saw the shit they were doing I was totally psyched out. I'm not sure if the park is the best place for me to start, but what are my alternatives? What's the best way to learn to jump?





me in another thread here said:


> there are 4 stages to successfully mastering any snowboard feature: approach; take-off; maneuver; landing. they progress from each other so if you have a problem with your take off, the maneuver and the landing will suffer. problems with approach will generally affect all stages of the feature.
> 
> try deconstructing what you are doing. assuming we're talking straight air, for take off try finding a reasonable slope and practice riding on a flat board (i.e not on any edge an all). practice short hops from a flat board, landing back on a flat board. try rolling over features with no air at all and be aware of your approach. instead of speed checking (which will get you on an edge, albeit temporarily) start your approach further down the hill from a fixed point with no speed check, etc.
> 
> ...


good luck

alasdair


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

The best tip I ever got: Play around with the board. Get the feel of it, how it acts in the air. Are you able to control the board in the air? If you can stick scetchy landings or ride dodgy terrain without getting the sense of falling all the time, then you will guaranteed stick it at once!
Do that in addition to keep trying small kickers and rollers 
Glhf (god I just love nerdy internet lanuage, awesome)
Later


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

haha good job with the progression! Keep it up


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

*?*

what´s a roller:dunno:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Spend a few days just ollying off rollers. You'll get the feel of the pop in your board and will slowly get comfortable controlling it and you'll get the comfortable in the air and landing on steep transitions. You should progress until you can do them at full speed. I'd say when you're at that point you're ready to start hitting mid-size jumps.


----------

